# activar y desactivar rele con un pulsador



## filisteo (Nov 5, 2006)

Hola a tod@s!

Con sólo un pulsador normalmente abierto y una bombilla, y sólo con ayuda de relés simples y contactores debo realizar este automatismo:
- en reposo no debe lucir la bombilla
- si pulsamos el pulsador luce la bombilla
- si pulsamos el pulsador por segunda vez apagamos la bombilla
- el proceso se repite indefinidamente

Parece algo sencillo, pero llevo ya días intentándolo y no consigo dar con ello.

Muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2006)

Hola filisteo:

Una solución podría ser la de utilizar uno de los viejos pulsadores de lámparas de tocador, el cuál presionas un vez y cierra el circuito, aún cuando lo sueltas, y al volver a presionarlo, abre el circuito.

De otra forma no veo como pueda funcionar con solamente con los elementos que mencionas, por lo menos necesitas otros tres elementos (transistor, diodo y filtro )para hacer el trabajo.


----------



## stevenson (Jun 17, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/abrir-cerrar-rele-pulsador-796/ miralo


----------



## chemoso (Jul 4, 2008)

vete a un almacen electrico y pide un telerruptor


----------

